# ESPN sells BASS



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

It's been in the works for a while. Nice to see Jerry McKinnis back in the mix. Story: http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/news/story?id=5433258

Buick


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Looks like ESPN is getting out of the BASS industry - and the new ownership group seems like the right fit initially. Thoughts?

ESPN To Sell BASS & Associated Properties

Bob


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOWZERS what an announcment. Glad I have waited to get my lifetime membership. Cant imagine what it will cost now and all thats going to be included. Way to go Jerry.
great news
donm


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

It appears that ESPN couldn't turn tourney bass fishing into the same phenomenon that TV poker turned into. Probably good that they sold the BASS franchise off before ruining it and/or making a joke out of it. Take a look at what they did to bowling. Flipping thru the channels a few weeks ago, I saw a team bowling event that was being held outside with guys in shorts. They were giving a bit of crap to each other in a WWF wrestling type of way. NASCAR seems to be heading in that direction as well, with on-track altercations and off-track threats between drivers. The reality TV craze has fostered replacement of sportsmanship qualities with confrontation for the cameras.


----------



## CelticCross (Aug 18, 2010)

how the hell is poker a 'sport' 

They need to stop being retarded, and put the damn fishing back on. 

They stink like freakin :S 's


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank Goodness!


----------



## Nprebo (Aug 13, 2010)

i agree with u celtic cross, if i cant go fishing i at least want to see it on tv, now all we can watch is the buckeye angler, that pisses me off


----------

